# log on again...



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

when I log on and click the check box, I expect to remain logged on - is there a time out period - I hate passwords... other forums I have used have the option to remain logged on for a given duartion, or forever. I seem to sometimes lose my logged on connection after as little as 10mins... :?


----------

